# Looking for a friend



## Loren&Rocky (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, I think it is time to look for a friend for Rocky Rocket. He is getting lonly in the dog yard all by him self. We play with him every day, but he is out there alone all night and a lot of the day. The big horses are just to rough and I would hate to put him out with them. So, if anyone knows of a mini who needs a home with in 100 miles of me here in New Hampshire, let me know! Rocky would love it!


----------



## Robin_C (Dec 6, 2005)

I wish I was closer to you! I have a very young 17 year old gelding, the best of companion-type minis, that needs to move up north. He developed heaves last summer here in Florida and really needs to move to a climate with less heat and humidity. We have tried him on a variety of medications which have given him some improvement, but simple dry, cool air seems to be his best remedy. He is fat and healthy otherwise and so friendly and kind. If our resources here could come up with some transportation (free or at a reasonable cost), I'd be happy to give him to you as a companion to your mini and family.

Robin C


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Dec 6, 2005)

Really? He is a cutie for sure. We have humidity here too, but nothing like you have I am sure. Transport might be a problem though. He is just the kind of mini I am looking for. Kid friendly and other mini friendly.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 9, 2005)

Check out some of the horse transport boards and see if any of them have anyone going that way that can help with a mini that needs to get out of that Florida climate........who knows might find a helping hand.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 9, 2005)

Well I for one would give to a fund to get this sweet gelding up north and I am sure others here on the board would as well. Any idea how much it would cost? I know we can do this


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 9, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]If you can get him to winterhaven around New years day I can get him to VA at least..... WE are taking Howie down and having a vacation with Barrys parents in Winterhaven for a week. Im sure I could convince him to bring him back for just gas money. He can layover her till someone can get him from here to Rocky.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Robin_C (Dec 9, 2005)

Winter Haven is just a few hours drive from my place. If Loren & Rocky are prepared to take in another gelding, I would be more than happy to get Casper to Winter Haven. He has a brand new Coggins test and I can get a health certificate good for 30 days this coming Monday. YIPEEEE -- Casper will breathe much easier in a more foregiving climate. His hair coat is growing out from a September clip job right now, so I'll be happy to throw in a blanket, too!!!

You guys are great!! How about it, Loren & Rocky. Does this sound do-able???

Robin C


----------



## virginia (Dec 9, 2005)

I'll be happy to get him at Lyns and bring him to my house in Northern VA, that's 3 hours closer. Maybe you can have him shipped from there. OR anyone in PA or NY want to come get him?

Ginny StP


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 9, 2005)

I hope this works out. It helped Trisket alot and now she's even off of her meds and eating dry hay that isn't dusty. Come on everyone. If I had a trailer I would, but I don't have one yet.

Christy


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Dec 9, 2005)

Thank yo everyone. I will let you know after I talk to my hubby about it. He is all for getting a companion for Rocky, but I have to talk to him about the shipping and timing and if this would be what he would want to do.

I will let you all know ASAP.

Shellie


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 10, 2005)

Robin, you have a pm


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Dec 11, 2005)

I have decided not to take Casper. Thanks for all the wonderful help that would have allowed him to come live with me, but I don't think NH is much better than FL in the summer.

I hope you all can help him find a good home out of the humidity and heat.

Good luck Robin!!!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 12, 2005)

Not to worry Casper will have a "good" home!!!


----------



## journey (Dec 16, 2005)

I am sorry I missed this. I would have loved to take Casper. I live in Tennessee and I don't know if the climate would be any better here than in Flordia.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 18, 2005)

wish i could help... but casper would just be worse here in texas!but i would donate for transportation sometime after christmas


----------

